# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Cabling case

## barney118

Looking to find a case to house my cat 5e cables. I have found the hills house hub but dont need the video stuff. It needs to house a switch , Poe, modem and patch panels. I can't seem to find a case 200mm deep they are either 100 like the hills or 300mm or bigger. I hoping Armers might know of a suitable product.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pulse

HHH is pretty good but it sounds like you need a proper rack unit.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> HHH is pretty good but it sounds like you need a proper rack unit.  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  Hi pulse I can't seem to find a rack unit 200mm deep otherwise it will be sticking out the wall heaps.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Armers

How many RU's you after? 
There are some naked 200mm ones floating around which are just frames only ie COMS IN A BOX 4RU wall mount bracket - depth 200mm - Telephone Wreckers Pty Ltd other then that you're going to be a little hard pressed to find many in 200mm... 300/450 is common for a communications wall rack... 600/900 for a data rack..  
Where is it going, why not make one yourself?  
Cheers

----------


## Pulse

there are some wall mounted ones, try 4cabling. They mount the device vertically not horizontally  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

> How many RU's you after? 
> There are some naked 200mm ones floating around which are just frames only ie COMS IN A BOX 4RU wall mount bracket - depth 200mm - Telephone Wreckers Pty Ltd other then that you're going to be a little hard pressed to find many in 200mm... 300/450 is common for a communications wall rack... 600/900 for a data rack..  
> Where is it going, why not make one yourself?  
> Cheers

  Just after 1 RU but like I said the smallest is 300mm deep except for the HHH boxes. so I might go 2 of these to ensure I can fit inside the wall cavity and carry all the gear.

----------

